# Back on wheat and out of pain!



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Can anyone explain this to me? I tried to go off wheat and gluten twice - substituted it with corn flour, buckwheat, potatoes, yams and quinoa etc. Both times, my stomach got bloated, slightly constipated and painful... until I went back on wheat (immediate improvement).I have read that gluten and wheat is hard on the stomach but I seem to have the opposite problem... I can't go off it?Anyone have ideas or similar situations?


----------



## KBMELB (Apr 4, 2011)

Yarm said:


> Can anyone explain this to me? I tried to go off wheat and gluten twice - substituted it with corn flour, buckwheat, potatoes, yams and quinoa etc. Both times, my stomach got bloated, slightly constipated and painful... until I went back on wheat (immediate improvement).I have read that gluten and wheat is hard on the stomach but I seem to have the opposite problem... I can't go off it?Anyone have ideas or similar situations?


I have had the same problem, I am trying a wheat free diet for the third time. I start of great then get badly constipated. In frustration I go back on to a normal diet as I don't see the results to warrant such a restrictive diet. But after about a week the gas builds up and I it becomes unbearable.If you stay on wheat what are your symptoms?


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow! That is exactly what I experience when I try to get off wheat.When I stay on wheat, my sypmtoms return to normal (no longer constipated or bloated). My ibs symptoms include only the occasional flare-up (pain mostly and gas). I had heard so much about gluten-free diets that I decided that might help me with my ibs.... It seems not. Why have you chosen to go off wheat? My Naturopath told me to stay on wheat, that it was one of my friedly foods, obviously.I have never yet heard of anyone needing wheat to stave off ibs symptoms.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

P.S. I have been reading up on wheat alternatives (such as corn and the like). From what I've read, wheat has far more insoluble fibre than other grains. I know that I rely on a lot of insoluble fibre in my diet to keep me from getting constipated. I am assuming that this is why I can't go off wheat. The other grains and starches I mentionned are higher in insoluble fibre which eventually nauseates me and makes me bloated. What do you think?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

May be how your body responds to various resistant starches (which is a soluble fiber) and the starch in various plants varies a bit. While these fibers can sometimes make some people too gassy, if you read other people they recommend eating things like wheat (usually processed rather than whole wheat which can have too much insoluble fiber for some people) to help with IBS. If whole wheat works for you that may be more of a need more of that type of insoluble fiber.There really aren't universally bad or universally good foods for IBS, it depends on which food part (like types of fiber and starch) either help or bother your particular system. Also some foods that are bad for those with a lot of diarrhea may help loosen up the stools of those that tend to constipation so the same action a food has in the gut may be good or bad depending on your symptoms.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, that clarifies it a bit for me... so in other words, I stick with wheat and enjoy it! I was truly curious to see if anyone out there had the same issues. It seems that many IBSers avoid wheat and gluten.


----------



## KBMELB (Apr 4, 2011)

Yarm said:


> Wow! That is exactly what I experience when I try to get off wheat.When I stay on wheat, my sypmtoms return to normal (no longer constipated or bloated). My ibs symptoms include only the occasional flare-up (pain mostly and gas). I had heard so much about gluten-free diets that I decided that might help me with my ibs.... It seems not. Why have you chosen to go off wheat? My Naturopath told me to stay on wheat, that it was one of my friedly foods, obviously.I have never yet heard of anyone needing wheat to stave off ibs symptoms.


The first time I was off wheat was due to the following: An elimination diet and the next two times it was to follow the FODMAP diet as advised by( Natroupath, 2 X Dieticians ) it seems that when I am on a normal diet including wheat my gas is soooo bad. I am really trying to find a solution to that but something that want constipate me. I would love to stay on wheat as I love grainy bread etc but just can't stand the gas


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I am going to try a gluten free diet now but remember when you go off wheat or gluten products you have to be careful about what new foods you add. Don't add anything that you don't normally eat because the worsening of symptoms could be from something else you have added. So I am going to try and be careful with this.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a good point. I actually did start new foods I wasn't eating (corn flour, buckwheat flour, quinoa etc.). That may be why I was having problems.I might try to go off gluten (or just wheat) again. The problem for me is that I require a lot of grains (carbs) to keep my weight up.... I am currently 106 lbs and that is really good for me!So exactly how do I get enough carbs in my diet to make up for taking out wheat? I already eat potatoes and sweet potatoes frequently.I'll think about it.Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you include rice in your diet? It has a lot of carbs but also very low levels of resistant starch as well as being gluten free. The starch in it doesn't tend to increase gas which can be a problem with some grains (including wheat).


----------

